# Physio available from PSP?



## Messorius (24 Feb 2015)

Does anyone know if physio is available for reserve members? I was hurt on an ex(eta:all appropriate paperwork was filled out and I've got copies of everything) and had great care after the fact down at Stad, but I've had some issues that won't go away with the general stretches/exercises I know how to do.


----------



## mariomike (24 Feb 2015)

Messorius said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if physio is available for reserve members?



Need direction-class A seeking physio  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103332.0


----------



## Brasidas (24 Feb 2015)

Messorius said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if physio is available for reserve members? I was hurt on an ex(eta:all appropriate paperwork was filled out and I've got copies of everything) and had great care after the fact down at Stad, but I've had some issues that won't go away with the general stretches/exercises I know how to do.



Where do you live? Ie is there an MIR that you can go to for sick parade?

Triage physiotherapist prescribes physio, base physio clinic admin refers member to civi clinic and limits civi physiotherapist to x (no greater than 10) sessions.

If you're able to attend the base clinic for treatment and you're sufficiently high priority, you can be treated there for however many sessions your (military) physiotherapist thinks you need. If you're at a civi clinic, they need to justify further treatment beyond the initial prescription, in advance.

I've gone through all of this as a class A reservist for well over the initial 10, at a civi clinic. Base physio doesn't need to see the CF-98 forms themselves, but your unit may be contacted. Don't fail to contact your unit, but you don't need to ask your supervisor for permission to go to the MIR.

If you are nowhere near an MIR or base physio, its much more complicated.


----------



## Messorius (24 Feb 2015)

I drive into Halifax most days for work, so getting to the MIR won't be a problem.  


Thanks much to you both!


----------



## mariomike (24 Feb 2015)

Messorius said:
			
		

> Thanks much to you both!



I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------

